# More new LEAPERS.....



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeIt makes me so happy to see others trying LEAP I didnt realize there was new leapers here....I have a very postive feeling that they will all find relief from their IBS....and that's wonderful... I have been getting new emails from folks asking alot of questions


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

We are like rabbits....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I think wabbits multiply


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Especiawy Wascally wabbits wike Weapers..MNFuddPSWhat is really encouraging is the number of new doctors being added every week around the country, who look at the protocols, the rationale, and try it out on their patients and get results..."it makes sense" is the most common reaction at first among clinicians who view a description of what it is, and "it worked" is the most common response after they try it with a couple of IBS-d types they have been frustrated by.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeIt is exciting because I am going to carry the message of my success all the way to the top and I am not talking about this BB.....


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

You know, my nickname on one of my old softball teams was "Rabbit" and my usual screen name for the computer is "Sumbunnie".A coincidence...???


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

(Cue the eerie music...)No, WD40, I think not.





















Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

!!! _______________________________________"It is exciting because I am going to carry the message of my success all the way to the top " ________________________________________Holy oil-drilling-rig! "GW" has IBS or CVS??!!!No wonder he has that "pained" look, ever notice? I just thought it was uncomfortabke to concentrate.MNL


----------

